# Kurzer Ausfall



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2005)

So, nicht erschrecken: der Ausfall gerade eben hatte nichts mit dem DoS zu tun, ich hab nur ein paar Sachen am Server in Ordnung bringen müssen.
Alles geht jetzt wieder.
Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Dezember 2005)

Wenn es nur das ist, dann


----------



## Axiom (27 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Heiko,

Dat war ja nu wirklich kein "Ausfall"  So Serverausbauten sind ja immer gerne gesehen (bei uns) Ok, bei Trollen und DoS´lern ned so gern, weil Die sich dann immer so ärgern, dass ihre Attacke mal wieder nur son kleines Minütchen was bringt   

An Dich und Deine Mitstreiter: *Gute Arbeit! Weiter so!*

An Alle hier im Forum (außer Trolle uns sojet) : * einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2006! Alles Liebe und Gute*

An die Trolle und sojet: :bash: 

Euer Axiom


----------

